# Newest Petsmart finds!



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I went into Petsmart on Friday to get some cat food and made the mistake of walking by the bettas. I fell in love with these two lovelies that I brought home. One has fin rot (mild I'm guessing) and may be a tail biter. He is being treated for it. Both are in quarantine bowls while I ready their 10 gal. I'd like a little help figuring out their color patterns and scaling. I think the top one (Orchid) is a half moon plakat. Not sure because of his fin rot. The other (named Moonie), I'm really not sure about. He is camera shy and that is the best picture I was able to snap of his fins. Was marketed as a halfmoon, but I'm thinking delta? He also has some plakat-like scales that don't show up in that pic. 

Thanks!
--Izzy


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

wow, beautiful fish!!! I'm loving all these amazing petsmart finds!! The first one looks like a red copper dragon. I think he's going to be either halfmoon or delta, his dorsal/anal looks too long to be a plakat. He's gorgeous, I hope he lets his tail grow in for you! The second one looks like a pastel, and I think you're right that he's a delta. Keep an eye on him though, sometimes deltas can stretch their fins out and eventually become halfmoons!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

wow, really fantastic finds


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> wow, beautiful fish!!! I'm loving all these amazing petsmart finds!! The first one looks like a red copper dragon. I think he's going to be either halfmoon or delta, his dorsal/anal looks too long to be a plakat. He's gorgeous, I hope he lets his tail grow in for you! The second one looks like a pastel, and I think you're right that he's a delta. Keep an eye on him though, sometimes deltas can stretch their fins out and eventually become halfmoons!


Okay so, Orchid is a red copper dragon halfmoon or delta, and Moonie is a pastel delta (maybe halfmoon). These color/tail naming schemes on bettas are a lot. I like the koi naming better. There is either butterfly or traditional fins, and the colors are for the most part just the color names in Japanese + pattern names. Okay maybe not that simple, but still. 

If you get to the pet stores shortly after they get their new stock, you can get some nice bettas. These were by far the nicest ones I'd seen at Petsmart since I got mine earlier this year (not my first bettas, tho). Hence why I bought them.  Also I knew I would be rescuing them from a horrible fate. Some other girl (young, under 12) was looking at the bettas as I was. As I decided on my two she grabbed one, too. And I heard the mother say, "It doesn't matter. It will be dead in a few days." :shake:


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> If you get to the pet stores shortly after they get their new stock, you can get some nice bettas. These were by far the nicest ones I'd seen at Petsmart since I got mine earlier this year (not my first bettas, tho). Hence why I bought them.  Also I knew I would be rescuing them from a horrible fate. Some other girl (young, under 12) was looking at the bettas as I was. As I decided on my two she grabbed one, too. And I heard the mother say, "It doesn't matter. It will be dead in a few days." :shake:


I've found most of my nicest bettas by going the day of, or the day after the stores get their new bettas. I got a couple really nice halfmoons because they where mislabeled as deltas and most people seem to go for the bigger fins.


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

I get all my Bettas at Petsmart and they are really beautiful. I just got this one, he's a half moon, named Rain.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Rain is a beautiful little boy. His color will probably grow some more. I got a little HM from petsmart. When I bought him he was the smallest male I've ever seen! He's grown a lot! His color has progressed, too. He's a beautiful deep blue. My favorite color.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You got these guys from Petsmart? Wow. I'm stuck with VTs and CTs over here  Dragons are forty bucks at least. 

Lovely coloring. I'm jealous. lol


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

They're all so pretty! O:

My Petsmart has VTs, CTs, HMs, Dragons, and girls. I'm not sure what type the girls are, since they're not labeled. None of them are in very good shape though, except for the lucky ones who get put into display tanks (like my Ares, who either had fin rot or was a tail biter before I bought him).


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've also got VTs, CTs, HMs, Dragons, and girls at my Petsmart. Must be something about the East Coast  I think the Petco in my town has more, tho. I'm pretty sure they have giants and some other things. I don't frequent Petco, so I'm not on top of it. 

When my Petsmart first started to carry dragons there were many beautiful ones. Now I don't really seem much. Except for these two beauties ^-^


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

They got rid of our Petco! Made me so mad. I have to go like, an hour away to go to Petco now. So I just settle for Petsmart. Our Petco was awesome. All the animals there were really well taken care of.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Neither place does an outstanding job of taking care of the animals. I think Petco is a little worse. Or it could be the only times I go in there are when the tanks are at their worst. It really depends on the employees. Some are passionate about the animals; others just want the paychecks. I have even had the Petsmart people tell me that I probably know more about the fish than they do.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's bad. D:
Our Petco was nice. The people must have cared about their animals a lot. The bettas cups were always clean and they always looked healthy. Same for the rest of the fish, too. The ferrets were spoiled. xD


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

Betta Slave said:


> You got these guys from Petsmart? Wow. I'm stuck with VTs and CTs over here  Dragons are forty bucks at least.
> 
> Lovely coloring. I'm jealous. lol


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

YEah I can find some really nice bettas at my Petco, I avoid Petsmart because all of their fish are always in dirty tanks or dead especially bettas. But anyways I find butterflies almost every time I go.


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

I only paid $6.99 for my half moon, and usually I can get my other males on sale for &1.99.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Petsmart takes pretty good care of their animals. Since they've been getting the plakats and HM's the quality of their fish has gotten a little better. Mu last three were 1 MG dragon, 1 white plakat and 1 cellophane HM.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I had to stop by Petsmart again today to pick up some supplies. Regular maintenance stuff: dechlorinator, sponges, ect. I stopped by the bettas (again!), but I didn't bring any more home. I already have 2 10 gals and 55 gal in my room. I'm filled to capacity. But I did see one pretty little male with beautiful color. And he was tiny! He will be beautiful when he grows up. I figured out if I don't look at them for more than a few seconds, I don't bring them home. Oh what I would give for a 20 long to divide...


----------

